# Best shop for board repair work in Denver?



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Need some edge and sidewall work done on my snowboard, looking for some recommendations on shops people use. Have been impressed with the tunes I have gotten from Edgeworks, but this time its a little more involved and wanted to see if anyone had personal experiences with a local shop I can throw my coin at....


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Alpine Base & Edge up in Boulder is a great shop. Peter, the owner, does all the work, or he did last time I was in there. I think he may have finally hired somebody to help him as his business grew. Anyway, really cool shop- he'll help you out with whatever you need.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Keep going to edgeworks! They have all the best machines in the state. Matt has more experience with edge repair and sidewall damage than anybody. Of course there is not much you can do with blown edges in the long run. they will always blow again. Anyone who tells you otherwise is a liar man



kayakfreakus said:


> Need some edge and sidewall work done on my snowboard, looking for some recommendations on shops people use. Have been impressed with the tunes I have gotten from Edgeworks, but this time its a little more involved and wanted to see if anyone had personal experiences with a local shop I can throw my coin at....


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

2nded on keep going to see Matt at edgeworks.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the posts, back to Edgeworks to repair the damage done to my board from a bad line (eerily familiar sounding to how I damage my boats).


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*DIY?*



kayakfreakus said:


> Thanks for the posts, back to Edgeworks to repair the damage done to my board from a bad line (eerily familiar sounding to how I damage my boats).


You may want to opt for shop work for heavy duty repairs. I'd advise starting to learn how to do this stuff yourself. It's fun and makes you appreciate the tools upon which you bust the freshies.


----------

